# Snake plant and aloe



## ChiKat (Aug 24, 2009)

I have aloe and also what I believe is a small snake plant in my apartment (I'll upload a picture.) 
These are on the non-poisonous list so I know my RT hatchling can eat them...but are they good for him? Or should I just stick to other greens and weeds?

eta: Yikes, I just read this about snake plants

"The Snake Plant (Sanseveria sp. /: Agavaceaeis) is an evergreen herbaceous perennial plant that is often used as an air filtering plant because it has a tendency to absorb certain airborne poisonous substances, as well as being natural humidifiers. Snake plants - together with broad sword ferns and rubber plants - are among the top ten air purifiers recommended by experts"
http://www.avianweb.com/snakeplants.html

If it is absorbing airborne poisonous substances I definitely will not be feeding that to Nelson!!!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 24, 2009)

I believe it is also called a "spider plant" because of the white lines that go down it and the little sprouts look like spiders. I would not feed it to him just because to me it does not look tasty. I do give my russians aloe plants that I trim back every so often but it is not a main stay of their diet. they seem to like it though.


----------



## Greg T (Aug 25, 2009)

Aloe is safe to feed, but do it in moderation because it will make their poop runny. I like to feed it occasionally as a treat because they absolutely love it. Before I knew how much they eat, I planted an aloe sprig in their pen and within an hour, it was completely gone down to the root.


----------



## Isa (Aug 25, 2009)

The spider plant is on the safe list. There is one in Hermy's enclosure. He never tried to taste it but he loves hiding under it . I did not know the spider plant did that (the poisonous substances part).
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Snake plant and Spider plant are two different plants. Check out their pics here.
Snake plant http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snake_plant 
Spider plant http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider_plant

Most plants filter toxins like Carbon Dioxide from the air. But Snake Plants filter more http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_air-filtering_plants I also found this http://www.avianweb.com/snakeplants.html 
Toxic Principle: Entire plant, Leaves, Organic acids, Flowers, Hemolytic saponins
Clinical Signs: Nausea, Vomiting, Destruction of red blood cells, Dermatitis, Irritation to mouth, throat, and gastrointestinal tract

(Ref.: OSU Center for Veternary Health Sciences)

My greeks have not eaten it but they like playing with them or hiding under them.


----------

